# Buying macbook pro



## Asmeet (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey all I am an engineering student, buying my 1st lappy and I want to go for macbook pro 13 inch. 
But I am having a hard time finding certified dealers in New Delhi. I don't want to buy from e-zone , croma etc . Can any one please tell me is there any factory outlet or some authorized dealer in New Delhi as the mac book available at e-zone and croma are out dated and still run on snow leopard and I don't want to waste money by buying snow leopard and then upgrading it to lion so I am asking for an authorized dealer or factory outlet from where I can buy the new macbook. 
And also one very important thing is there a difference in the cost of mac in India and abroad ? (Inclusive of tax)
Because if it is then ill get it from USA.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 25, 2011)

Apple Store. You mean thats the place you want to buy it from right?

It should be cheaper in US than here. Check with someone out there if you've got leads.


----------



## Asmeet (Sep 25, 2011)

yeah I mean apple store.
I don't have any lead that is the reason I am on this forum


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 25, 2011)

US price MacBook Pro - Shop Apple Laptop & Notebook Computers - Apple Store (U.S.)
Indian The Apple Store (India) - Macbook Pro


----------



## Asmeet (Sep 25, 2011)

thanx fr d info 
Can you please solve the other query of from where to buy macbook pro from as there is no apple store in New Delhi



Ishu Gupta said:


> US price MacBook Pro - Shop Apple Laptop & Notebook Computers - Apple Store (U.S.)
> Indian The Apple Store (India) - Macbook Pro


Are the prices that are displayed in the US website inclusive of taxes ?


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 25, 2011)

if u buy it from US and get education discount then it will cost u only for approx 1200 US$ with tax.it is quite cheap as compared to India
If u r planning to buy it from India,then I would suggest to u to mail apple india sales @ indiasales@mac.com and tell them that u need to buy a laptop and u r a student.So they will be giving u discount of around 5k so it will cost u around 65k if u talk to them and can bargain a lil bit then they can offer u MS Office of Mac 2010 edition for free and rest you can ask them what else they can offer u.
Or you can buy from Vijay Sales,they also offer good discount/schemes,last time when I went to them then they were offering a 6k gift voucher with which we could buy any product and can get a discount of 6k on it.
There are Apple store in delhi,u can find them here:
Apple stores

(iMagine are the main stores by Apple)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 25, 2011)

Asmeet said:


> thanx fr d info
> Can you please solve the other query of from where to buy macbook pro from as there is no apple store in New Delhi
> 
> 
> Are the prices that are displayed in the US website inclusive of taxes ?


There is a store in Noida Sec 18. Not sure about Delhi.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 25, 2011)

How can it be that there is no apple store in the capital? 

I have stumbled upon a few out here in Bangalore. Surely you haven't looked. Use google maps or their website listing.


----------



## Rohan_B (Sep 25, 2011)

You can check out iWorld at Kamla Nagar!! 
It is an authorized Apple Service Centre!! I think you should definitely check it out!


----------



## amirtaraj (Sep 25, 2011)

There is a Student discount of 12% of the cost on MBP,air and also iMac
So It must turnout to be around 61K.
There is Reliance iStore in Delhi:
Address: iStore by Reliance Digital
Shop No M 34, Ground Floor, 
GK I, Main Market, 
New Delhi


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 25, 2011)

^^^^
Macbook pro for 61K,no way man.
I was planning to buy one so I talked to Apple guys,So according to that only I have mentioned above.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 26, 2011)

The student discount is gone now,the lowest I have seen im India is 59k for the base 13 incher.
Contact  rampage a TE/E member.


----------



## kaz (Oct 4, 2011)

i was just wondering about the 69k MBP..how will be the performance..its a dual core laptop or with i3 or i5 ?

most important can it play high end games like crysis n shift2 ?

will it be better performer than xps15 ?


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 4, 2011)

kaz said:


> i was just wondering about the 69k MBP..how will be the performance..its a dual core laptop or with i3 or i5 ?
> 
> most important can it play high end games like crysis n shift2 ?
> 
> will it be better performer than xps15 ?



MAC Book for games!?
LOL


----------



## red dragon (Oct 4, 2011)

kaz said:


> i was just wondering about the 69k MBP..how will be the performance..its a dual core laptop or with i3 or i5 ?
> 
> most important can it play high end games like crysis n shift2 ?
> 
> will it be better performer than xps15 ?



No!It can not play your high end games,but of course it is a better performer.
You better stay away from it.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 4, 2011)

red dragon said:


> No!It can not play your high end games,*but of course it is a better performer.*
> You better stay away from it.



Care to explain? In which term it would be better performer than Dell XPS 15?


----------



## red dragon (Oct 4, 2011)

^^Sorry,if I offended you or any one for that matter!
Just my pov.
XPS15 is indeed a great laptop so is MBP,but I will choose the later anyday...but it is just me!!Yeh!I am noob!!


----------



## kaz (Oct 4, 2011)

haaaaha

dnt fight frnds

apple's product r generally a style statement thing

not vfm


it wud hv been a option for me only if i was able to keep a desktop also at my room (in hostel)

hopefully after 4-5yrs


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 4, 2011)

If someone is buying an Apple he should know why he is buying it. Because many noobs think Apple is the best and buy it when they actually dont need it. Apple products are really handy when you need it.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 4, 2011)

When exactly is it handy?We are talking about Macs not Apple products!!There are people who even confuse io.s with o.s X(it is o.s ten,not x...yeh,macbashers sometimes tend to forget it)
& agreed I am noob.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 4, 2011)

red dragon said:


> ^^Sorry,if I offended you or any one for that matter!
> Just my pov.
> XPS15 is indeed a great laptop so is MBP,but I will choose the later anyday...but it is just me!!Yeh!I am noob!!



Oh, no.. no.. I didn't get offended. I was just curious. Nevermind.

@All, Please stop being offtopic and don't turn this thread into Apple bashing/proving thread.


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 5, 2011)

For people who buy a MAC for Gaming.

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/284576_700b.jpg


----------

